# Someone teach me how to be a man. Please



## Cleanshave (Jan 5, 2012)

The head line says it all. I have been married for little over 3 months now and I already feel the ***** to my wife. 

Let me explain, my wife has no sensation when we have sex. So we stoppped having sex. Her version is that she needs to get more attracted to me to allow it. Well this is where it got me.

I just didnt know how to react. She will not let me touch or kiss or hug. I initially talked to her abt it and let her have some space. But now i regret ever doing that. I feel I should not have let her have any.

Now its 3 months and I need to beg her to tell me if she loves me. I feel completely lost.

I do have low self esteem and feel I am too fat and ugly. I need to get something fixed on my end. But I would like to get any help. 

I desperately need help .


----------



## hollowed456 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I don't feel being a man is something that can be taught. Let me ask you this. What happened between the time you were courting to the time you got married? It seems to me that there has been a loss of respect for you on her end. There had to have been a time period that she did respect you or I doubt you two would have gotten married. I think what you need to do is figure out what happened before you can properly go about fixing the problem. Best of luck to you


----------



## Cleanshave (Jan 5, 2012)

I changed after marriage, I became scared if I lose her so I started to be extra nice. Now I dont know how to act around her. I call everyday I act like a like a person with no self respect.


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

Cleanshave

How old are you? Three months? Do not be so hard on yourself, your wife may be part of the problem.

How long did you date before you married? If your having these problems now, you will be having bigger problems down the road.

I would talk to your wife and let her know that you are not going to sit idle. Tell her you want to see a MC before the situation esculates.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Three months and no sex?
Was she sexual before marriage?

Sounds like a bait and switch...

I don't have any advice...I just think life is too short to deal with crappy people. I used to be a crappy person, but Hubs left me and I fixed myself and now we're happily back together.


----------



## Cleanshave (Jan 5, 2012)

I am 32 and she is 28 we dated for a year.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Nobody can teach you. It's a journey of self discovery.

Start here. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

Read this. http://www.nomoremrniceguy.com/

And most importantly, do something about it. Now, today, don't wait.


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

Work out, get strong. Don't beg...ever. Body language is very important. If you hunch up defensively, you will be seen as a beta. Stand proud, look people in the eye, have a firm handshake be decisive and stand up for yourself. Prove to her that you are a, and her, man.
Grab your wife and plant a big one on her that curls her toes and tell her "You'd better be ready tonight love" and smack her on the a$$ and make good on the promise.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Just file for divorce or an annulment! 3 months and your relationship is in this much trouble. Being a man means standing up for yourself. You should not put up with this nonsense. I agree with tg, this seems like bait ans switch.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

*Let me explain, my wife has no sensation when we have sex. So we stoppped having sex. Her version is that she needs to get more attracted to me to allow it. Well this is where it got me.*
Do I understand she never had. Did she have others and had it with them. I suspect that. 
Listen dont lower your self esteem because of it. Dont take it to heart as if youre not good enough. 
You dont tell us what she says. Does she want to carry on the marriage without sex or what. 
I think you should call it a day.


----------



## Cleanshave (Jan 5, 2012)

3 months is too less a time and 2nd I want to do the right thing 1st and try to be man and handle the situation. Saying divorce is easy but to actually make it work takes effort and if she is ready and I put effort may be just may be.


----------

